# Smallest Marcgravia?



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm having a hard time figuring out the sizes of the different Marcgravia species. Umbellata looks in pictures like it gets quite large in the wild, but does it stay manageable in a vivarium? Looking for something pretty small and slow-growing for my 60g tank...


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Umbellata is my smallest species. Also, Marcgravia in vivaria rarely gets mature foliage like you might be seeing in pictures from the wild (especially if you see any flowers in the pictures). Some of the other rarer Marcgravia stay pretty small, too, in my experience. Sintenisii (sp?) and Rectiflora can get pretty big leaves on them. And Umbellata sure fits the slow-growing bill, too...

Mark


----------



## stevenacres (Jan 20, 2020)

There's a species referred to as "small round." It's the smallest one I've seen, pretty tiny. Glass Box Tropicals offers them.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Good point. I have that and you are right, the leaves are smaller. That one actually throws two different kinds of leaves for me, though, and the older kind of leaves (still not like the mature foliage it would have in the wild, I think) is a little bit bigger than Umbellata. But Round Leaf is certainly an option. Good thinking, Steven.

Mark


----------



## stevenacres (Jan 20, 2020)

I'd love to see a photo of the different types of leaves!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I will see if there are any in there right now. I harvested not too long ago


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a marcgravia sp. Mendez that is pretty small










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenacres (Jan 20, 2020)

That looks like a different species:

https://www.glassboxtropicals.com/Marcgravia-sp-Mendez-p/marcmendez.htm
https://store.insearchofsmallthingsshop.com/product/marcgravia-narrow-leaf-ecuador/

It looks more like one of these?

https://store.insearchofsmallthingsshop.com/product/marcgravia-red-umbellata/
https://store.insearchofsmallthingsshop.com/product/marcgravia-mini-limon/


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

stevenacres said:


> That looks like a different species:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got it from glass box tropicals and that’s their label. If you look online I’ve seen pictures of Mendez that look just like what I got so I’m not sure if the leaves can get a more spaced structure under different conditions. Either way it is a really nice plant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenacres (Jan 20, 2020)

Agreed! Hard to tell the difference a lot of the time. I plan on getting some soon


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Rectiflora suriname is pretty small, and ironically one of the cheapest and most plentiful in the hobby. 
Marcgravia sp. small round is very small.


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

I got some M Suriname when I got the Mendez and while small it is still twice the size










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

That is not the one known as Margravia rectiflora suriname that I am refering too, confusing but they are different, the one you have is also not as common or as cheap. But it has more unique foliage.


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

Pubfiction said:


> That is not the one known as Margravia rectiflora suriname that I am refering too, confusing but they are different, the one you have is also not as common or as cheap. But it has more unique foliage.




Ah ok, the M Suriname at glassbox is actually not that expensive (same price as M rectiflora) the Mendez on the other hand was a little pricy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I see there is a sale on it, maybe this newer suriname is also very fast growing.


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

This one has petite leaves. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

I seriously need to get my hands on some Marcgravia tho. Setting up a new viv and never had any. If any of yall are around Dallas ill take some cuttings lol


----------

